# Foam in the Sump Pump



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I did a water change yesterday and I noticed today in the sump pump that in the inlet chamber there is a lot of white foam from the bubbling that isn't disappating. Any ideas whats causing this.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Proteins from fish waste mixing with air bubbles. Basically like a protein skimmer on a marine tank. More surface agitation will help dissapate the foam.

Is it forming on you sump in side or by your output side of the sump? I know you said sump pump inlet but the sump pump is on the output side of the sump


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Its on the inside as the water enters the sump. I looked last night and it doesn't look like its foam, it looks like as the water is coming into the inside of the sump its causing a lot agitation and aeration that is faster than it dissipates. I have the Aqueon Proflex sump so the water intake goes into a tube in the sump and the is pushed back up which is causing a lot of bubbles to form. Its not noisy just lots of air which is a good thing.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I usually have the same thing. It's just like a skimmer on a marine tank. Micro bubbles in the water bring up proteins produced by the fish (waste, slime coat, etc.). Of it is being caused by excess slime then that could mean a dead fish somewhere in the tank. If you find a dead fish chances are it will go away.

If not then try to reduce the turbulent flow caused by your overflow weather it be bubbles or splashing over a baffle. I'm not well versed in the model sump you have but I know what sump you're talking about. Is there a baffle it flows over after going through the socks?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

somebody said:


> I usually have the same thing. It's just like a skimmer on a marine tank. Micro bubbles in the water bring up proteins produced by the fish (waste, slime coat, etc.). Of it is being caused by excess slime then that could mean a dead fish somewhere in the tank. If you find a dead fish chances are it will go away.
> 
> If not then try to reduce the turbulent flow caused by your overflow weather it be bubbles or splashing over a baffle. I'm not well versed in the model sump you have but I know what sump you're talking about. Is there a baffle it flows over after going through the socks?


I just reread, I thought you said it was foam still. Sorry bout that disregard previous post.

Glad you found the "problem" :thumb:


----------

